

Show HN: Send slightly-personalized emails from csv - nicholasreed
http://sendtomany.getemailbox.com

======
mpr3
Can you provide some more detail on the initial page? Definitely interested in
this, and I'm sure quite a few early-stage inside sales teams would be too.

~~~
nicholasreed
What sort of details would be useful for you? I'm going to spruce up the
landing page soon

~~~
mpr3
Screenshots, key feature summary, any current testimonials.

